# Moving Sydney & Looking For a Job in a Hospitality/Hotel/Restaurant



## Waziem (May 4, 2015)

Hi All, I am from Japan Living here for 25 years ( born in Pakistan ) moving to Australia/Sydney on Partner Permanent Visa, I just worked for Hotels/Restaurants services and my last job I quit was a hotel of 450 rooms as an Assistant Manger in catering section, I can speak and understand Japanese on native level. Was wondering how to get a suitable job related with my experience in Sydney area( our house is near black town ) Any tips Idea about finding a job highly appreciate. 
I'm also looking for it by internet and applied few places but get no respond yet. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Job market here is not easy at the moment there are alot of people looking for jobs. Just be prepared it may take awhile and you may not get a job equilivant to what you had previously.

Alot of places look for people with Australian work experience but I think the hotel industry is more relaxed in that one.

Firstly make sure your resume is Australianised.

Apply for jobs on seek website and register for job alerts on Accor, Mecure etc and apply for jobs when they come up.

Best of luck


----------

